# Is the 3,500 AED basic salary, 2,100 AED accommodation allowance &1400 AED travel all



## Hunain (Dec 24, 2018)

*Is the 3,500 AED basic salary, 2,100 AED accommodation allowance &1400 AED travel all*

I have been offered 7000 AED remuneration package which includes my:

1. 3500 AED basic salary,
2. 2100 AED accommodation allowance
3. 1400 AED travel allowance.

My medical, ticket and visa are also covered.

This is mentioned in the offer letter.

Now, I am confused that does it makes a husband eligible to sponsor his wife from Pakistan?


----------



## shamsstar3 (Jan 16, 2019)

Is it family package or single package?


----------

